# VRT Suggestion Thread



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread*

This started out as a suggestion thread to get some tips on my setup. After a few weeks of advice I got things going! 
This thread will be following my build from start to finish... all done by piecing together a setup for under $2,500.
Hey guys. I'm just looking for some friendly advice regarding turbocharging my MK4 12V VR6. I'm in no way new to turbos. In fact my family's been into tuning them since I was in diapers. However, this is my first VW and this is my first time turbocharging a car from scratch all on my own. Except with the help of everyone here.







I've read and read, and then when I thought I read it all I read some more. I've seen what works with people and what doesn't. With that said I starting piecing together my own setup. 
Here's my setup. 
*Intake* 
167CU SRI
2.5" SS I/C piping w/ T-bolts
Ebay FMIC
4" K&N Filter
4" intake
Ebay Type-S DV
T3/T4 60-1 .63/.82 S3 Wheel
*Exhaust* 
3" downpipe to my 2.5" mandrel bent catback... not using a CAT though
Turbonetics Evolution WG, open dump
Cast exhaust manifold with 
*Fuel* 
Stock fuel system, just installing Summit Racing 42pph injectors
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
I believe these will work. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I believe these are the same EV1 body styles. 
*Management* 
C2 Motorsports 42pph Stage 2 Software w/ 4" MAF housing
30/30 boost gauge, AEM UEGO WBO2

*Engine* 
Stock long block. Not even touching the valve cover
Custom made oil feed and return
So anyway, my point of this thread is to give me any suggestions on my setup or on ANYTHING at all that you have run into while doing the build. What would you have changed or done differently? Any tips of what to do or not to do?? I'm really looking for fine details. I pretty much already have most of the hard parts, I just need tips on the small things.
Thanks for any help guys!
-Bryan

















*THE TEARDOWN* 
















Off with the intake








The parts so far








Just an inconvenience to drop the lock carrier to remove the intake








Of course the alternator needs remove to access one bolt.















The exhaust does not come out this way when you're by yourself.
















*THE BUILD* 
The intercooler kit








Test fitting the intercooler









The intercooler bracket welded to my bumper








The intake manifold (SRI)








Not the best, but certainly better than stock!


















_Modified by Weiss at 10:25 PM 11-30-2008_

_Modified by Weiss at 10:49 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by Weiss at 2:54 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*

If you're gonna run stock block, maybe you should do your timing chains. how many miles on that car?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_If you're gonna run stock block, maybe you should do your timing chains. how many miles on that car?

63,500. Not too many. I'm planning on doing the chains once I do the clutch next year. 
Right now I hope the stock long block, fuel pump and stock clutch will hold ~265WHP for a season. 
Oh, I'm also planning on purchasing VAGCom so I can datalog. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also, when installing any of the gaskets, does anyone coat them with anything? I've always installed mine dry, but I'd like to hear if anyone does something different with good results. I'm particullary talking about the intake and exhaust manifold gaskets. 


_Modified by Weiss at 7:10 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Also, when installing any of the gaskets, does anyone coat them with anything? I've always installed mine dry, but I'd like to hear if anyone does something different with good results. I'm particullary talking about the intake and exhaust manifold gaskets. 
_Modified by Weiss at 7:10 PM 11-19-2008_

I used the permatex copper spray on the exhaust and intake gaskets, but I don't think you *need* to do anything on the intake.
That's a good choice in turbos, I plan on installing the 60-1 as well. If you're not going to install a spacer for the HG, then you won't even come close to pushing that turbo hard.
Mike


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Right now I hope the stock long block, fuel pump and stock clutch will hold ~265WHP for a season. 
_Modified by Weiss at 7:10 PM 11-19-2008_

I daily drive my stock 121k miles block and new stock clutch at 288-340whp.
Not sure what your HP goals are in the end but a GT3076 is a great turbo for a stock block VR. I see 1psi at 3200 rpm and full boost at 3800. With #36 injectors and stock fuel pump you run out of fueling above 8psi. You may be able to get 10psi(300whp) with the #42.


_Modified by gtibunny8v at 7:39 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (gtibunny8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtibunny8v* »_
I daily drive my stock 121k miles block and new stock clutch at 288-340whp.
Not sure what your HP goals are in the end but a GT3076 is a great turbo for a stock block VR. I see 1psi at 3200 rpm and full boost at 3800. With #36 injectors and stock fuel pump you run out of fueling above 8psi. You may be able to get 10psi(300whp) with the #42.

_Modified by gtibunny8v at 7:39 PM 11-19-2008_

Good to know the stock VR6 components will hold! I want a Turbonetics unit because I get anything they sell at cost.








In the end I only want to push it around 400HP. Any more and FWD starts to suck. I'd like to eventually sell the car and swap my setup into a R32 so I can lay the power down.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*

Any more ideas? I just bought my oil feed line. Installing that after I replace the tranny in my Acclaim. Damn you dry and wet patches at 6,000!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
In the end I only want to push it around 400HP. Any more and FWD starts to suck. 


Smart man. Unless your into drag racing and will be running a slick I don't even see the need for over 300whp in these cars. You simply can't put it down legally.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Smart man. Unless your into drag racing and will be running a slick I don't even see the need for over 300whp in these cars. You simply can't put it down legally.

Well, you do what most people do...turn up the boost for the rollers and then turn it down for daily








Mike


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
Well, you do what most people do...turn up the boost for the rollers and then turn it down for daily








Mike

Some build cars for function with usable power in mind. Others build them to impress people on the internet w/ dynos. Whatever makes you happy I guess


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (slc92)*

full 3" exhaust would be my advice, the 2.5 will be to restrictive even at lower boost. and raise egt's.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_full 3" exhaust would be my advice, the 2.5 will be to restrictive even at lower boost. and raise egt's. 

I know I should go bigger. Right now I'm being cheap. I want to show people you don't have to buy a kit and you don't have to spend a lot of money.
Anyway, when I do decide to turn the boost up I'll go to a full 3 or 3.5". I'm just too lazy to build another exhaust at the moment. Plus I'd like to make it nice, V-bands, good muffler, dual tips, etc. 
I was also thinking of installing a cut out between the downpipe and 2.5" reducer with an electronic flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Weiss at 5:36 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

So does anyone have any comments on what they would have changed on their setups? Anything you didn't like after the first couple of drives?


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_So does anyone have any comments on what they would have changed on their setups? Anything you didn't like after the first couple of drives?

Up to 4000 miles on mine and loving every second of it. The only thing I dislike is the walbro pump is so effin loud. Since I work for Mercedes Im going to get a S65 pump. They are wisper quiet and support 600hp.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (gtibunny8v)*

I just got my oil feed line on. Putting the front end back together today, intake, intercooler, pipes, etc.
I couldn't wait for C2 to get back on Monday, so I'm moving forward, regardless of my questions about leaving the SAI solenoids and main plug-in all unplugged. I just zipped them next to the alternator harness.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Weiss,
Send me an IM with regard to emission stuff in the software.
Also, I strongly suggest using BOSCH Green top 42# inj. (OEM ford lightening)

Re:
60-1 
Its an excellent compressor for the VR6.
I think your charts of where the vr6 falls on the chart are a bit
~pessimistic. i.e. you won't hit surge on that compressor unless you're running an undersized turbine wheel/housing.
(think: high boost at low revs)
Full 3" exhaust will keep you out of surge as well.

Opinion:
That compressor works best with a .68 a/r T4 turbine housing.
No possible surge, excellent top end.
Heavy use above 450whp, look at an .81 houisng
-Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:51 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Weiss,
Send me an IM with regard to emission stuff in the software.
Also, I strongly suggest using BOSCH Green top 42# inj. (OEM ford lightening)

Re:
60-1 
Its an excellent compressor for the VR6.
I think your charts of where the vr6 falls on the chart are a bit
~pessimistic. i.e. you won't hit surge on that compressor unless you're running an undersized turbine wheel/housing.
(think: high boost at low revs)
Full 3" exhaust will keep you out of surge as well.

Opinion:
That compressor works best with a .68 a/r T4 turbine housing.
No possible surge, excellent top end.
Heavy use above 450whp, look at an .81 houisng
-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:51 PM 11-29-2008_

Good advice, thank you. I was looking at the .62/.63 60-1 T04B. I will have Turbonetics slap me together a .62/.68 on a 4 bolt tangential turbine. Love the discounts at Summit.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Did some work this morning... got the oil feed line hooked up.
























Also got the lock carrier put back on. Bastard needs adjusted big time though.
























And dumb question. What is the nipple on the end of the rail for? Obviously not a schrader valve or anything. I'm guessing a mounting tab for something? It came off a Mk3 VR6.
Gotta look close, sorry.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*

Okay I need some help. I started my pipes today and ran into some issues with the passenger side hot pipes. 
The compressor housing is going to be on the passenger side, I was favoring the idea of running a 90* off the housing, to a 45* over the valve cover, to a 90* straight down behind the washer reservoir. However, with the washer reservoir in there I have no room.
This is a 100% street car and it will stay that way. So I need some ideas on running the pipe on the passenger side. 
Here are some pics...








Looking up.








Obviously the washer reservoir sits almost touching the wheel well.








If anyone has any pics of their hot side setups I'd appreciate it. I was thinking of running it behind the crank pully and over the axle, but it's VERY tight back there. I know Porkchop boy has done it, but he needs to get off his ass and get me some pics.










_Modified by Weiss at 9:19 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Bryan do you see where there is a tab that should attach under the frame? Also, there is a silicone coupler angled up and to the left? That is the piece I circled in red, from the C2 FMIC kit










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:04 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Here, hope this is better


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Alright, I need to order some more pipes and such. But here are some more pics for everyone.

















What in the hell is this sensor? Does not appear to be an IAT, as that's integrated within the MAF, right?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Okay Bryan, from the chargepipe on out here is the pipe sequence on my setup, ignore the one I crossed out as that was made for use with the stock intake manifold, and not an SRI








Pipe #1








Pipe #2, the same as shown above, ignore the incorrect tensioner belt install
















Pipe #3








Pipe #4, different from the pics of the C2 FMIC kit as explained










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:20 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

DAmn all I can say is good luck trimming your bumper for that intercooler...It sits too far forward


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_DAmn all I can say is good luck trimming your bumper for that intercooler...It sits too far forward 

I know. I'll have to think of something.


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*

That sensor is the outside temp sensor.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (gtibunny8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtibunny8v* »_That sensor is the outside temp sensor.

Ah, gotcha. Thank you!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I spoke with Turbonetics yesterday, they can hook me up with a .82 turbine housing. Do you guys think that will be too large for ~8psi? Obviously it will net room for improvement. 
Also, figured out the hot pipe. Thanks to Porkchopboy! I still need to fabricate a bracket to hold it in place as it's very tight in some areas.

























_Modified by Weiss at 3:51 PM 12-3-2008_


_Modified by Weiss at 3:52 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

any update?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_any update?

Not much lately. Christmas sucks for boosted VR6's. I start paying my student loans back in January so this may take a little longer than expected.
I started mounting the turbo







and grabbing some fabrication ideas. I'm thinking February I'll start the manifolds and intake.
I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Lookin' good Bryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Well here's something little. I got my throttle body flange made. I still need one made for the other end that will bolt on the SRI and welded to my pipe. Does anyone think I'll have a problem getting someone to tig thin wall aluminum pipe to a thick aluminum flange??


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

hey Bryan do you think this turbo oil feed line kit will fit in our MK4 12V VRT? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4131473


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_hey Bryan do you think this turbo oil feed line kit will fit in our MK4 12V VRT? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4131473

Sure, as long as the female end of the line is the same thread to accept the inlet flange. Which this flange needs to be suited for your center housing. Looks like it could fit most common T3 CHRA's. 
I would be worried about enough length to turn over and back down into the turbo. That could be solved easily by a 90* fitting though if you run into issues.


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I would be worried about enough length to turn over and back down into the turbo. That could be solved easily by a 90* fitting though if you run into issues. 

Isn't you use 36" line too?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*

Well, what I hooked up so far is 24" of hose. That gets me to just the valve cover. I have another 24" of hose that I may not use because I have to tee off the whole feed line.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

did u buy or make your downpipe?.. I'm somewhere along the lines of what your doing too, and 2500 sounds pretty nice..


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (VRptstyly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRptstyly* »_did u buy or make your downpipe?.. I'm somewhere along the lines of what your doing too, and 2500 sounds pretty nice..

Noooo...







I gotta make my own downpipes. I'm cheap and can get them done under $200.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

yea i thought so.. yea i don't see making one being very hard. more power to u man.. cheers


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I know. I'll have to think of something.

Here is what i had to do


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (boravr6NS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boravr6NS* »_
Here is what i had to do









Can I get some closer more detailed pics, please? My main concern is cutting the bumper. I do not want to physically modify the bumper in a way that it may fail in an frontal impact. There is nothing between me and the bumper but pure engine and radiators... I'm not real comfortable with just those parts alone.








Anyway, SRI elbow and flanges are going out Sunday to be fabricated and tig welded together. 











_Modified by Weiss at 12:39 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Weiss)*

Bryan - Try finding a shorter intercooler. Here is how I did my rebar, which was not fun








I left just enough to maintain some structural integrity




































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:45 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Bryan - Try finding a shorter intercooler. Here is how I did my rebar, which was not fun








I left just enough to maintain some structural integrity










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:45 PM 12-16-2008_


You could also weld in some sections to make it a box again


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (boravr6NS)*

Not really turbo related, but look what came in today!
























The matching set of rims for the back. These are the same Sport Edition KM11's through Tire Rack that match the front, except these are 18x8's, not 17x8's. I'm thinking of going back to 225/40/18 Bridgestone Potenzas that I had on there before with the 19's. 
-Bryan


----------



## Vdubsdrummer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

god this front mount turned out nice. nice job man, its perfect


----------



## Vdubsdrummer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

the nipple on your fuel rail is actually a test port . it has a little allen key screw you can take off and hook a gauge up to. its what the dealership uses to test fuel pressure. its good for hooking a gauge up to or fuel injector cleaning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VRT Suggestion Thread (Vdubsdrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsdrummer* »_god this front mount turned out nice. nice job man, its perfect









Thank you. The Oettinger bumper cover wont fit over it, though. I'm going to try and move the intercooler underneath the bumper as it seemed to fit okay on a slight angle when I trial fitted it. 


_Modified by Weiss at 6:34 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsdrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsdrummer* »_the nipple on your fuel rail is actually a test port . it has a little allen key screw you can take off and hook a gauge up to. its what the dealership uses to test fuel pressure. its good for hooking a gauge up to or fuel injector cleaning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah, gotcha! Thank you very much. I'll have to make sure that allen screw is still in there. It's painted over so I didn't see it. Thank you!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

After putting off the wiring as long as possible I decided to finish it. I soldered all my leads together and moved the MAF connector to the passenger side. I got lucky with the throttle body wiring, that was long enough to reach once I unclipped it from the bracket in the back. 
















On top of still keeping the twisted pair (I believe that's the IAT circuit?? Solid Green and Black ) through the whole length I even went ahead and seperated both circuits between conduit.
























I think the insulated brackets turned out quite nice as well...
















I also painted and baked my exhaust manifolds' heat shield.










_Modified by Weiss at 6:12 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I also painted and baked my exhaust manifolds' heat shield.

_Modified by Weiss at 6:12 PM 12-24-2008_

I don't think you can install ur manifold heatshield back on after you put the turbo on.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_
I don't think you can install ur manifold heatshield back on after you put the turbo on.









I'll be using my stock manifolds still.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_









I'm sorry, but that may be the worst soldering job I have ever seen. Are you sure you're using the right tools for it?
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
I'm sorry, but that may be the worst soldering job I have ever seen. Are you sure you're using the right tools for it?
Mike

Certainly not pretty, but I still got a 0 voltage drop across the board. Does it really matter what it looks like? I was using a 30 watt soldering iron along with what I believe was 12 gauge flux. The flux was certainly too big, but it ended up working still.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Alright, just a small update. 
I finished all the wiring on the car, except for the throttle body. Bought my NGK BKR7E plugs and gapped them to .032 for starters. I also ordered my exhaust manifold, the gaskets and a cheap-O Type-S BOV that I'll be using as a DV. 
The MAF extension harness is all done.








Extended the ground wire for the throttle body.
















I also had both throttle body flanges fabricated (one for the MK3 intake manifold and the other for my MK4 throttle body) and tacked right now just for fitment.

















And this is the way it sits now.









_Modified by Weiss at 2:22 PM 1-6-2009_

_Modified by Weiss at 2:23 PM 1-6-2009_


_Modified by Weiss at 2:26 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Smart to extend it out further so the connection between the TB and intercooler pipe is more gradual


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

your planning on running mk3 TB someday? I'd be interested to see how this would perform over mk4 TB and how you will connect it.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_Quest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Quest* »_your planning on running mk3 TB someday? I'd be interested to see how this would perform over mk4 TB and how you will connect it.

Oh no I'm not planning on doing that.







I'm keeping the MK4 TB, but I had bought the MK3 SRI. I had to make it work somehow because their bolt patterns are different. So I had to have 2 flanges made, 1 for the MK3, 1 for the MK4. I'll be keeping my drive by wire. I'm lazy.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

doesn't running a 3" downpipe into a 2.5" exhaust create back pressure on the turbo? since the exhaust decreased diameter so quickly?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_doesn't running a 3" downpipe into a 2.5" exhaust create back pressure on the turbo? since the exhaust decreased diameter so quickly?

The backpressure is created due to the smaller diameter. It's not due to the quickly decreasing diamter. If I ran a 4" downpipe into a 3" exhaust, it would be similar to just a 3" exhaust, while still aiding in some faster spool up. I'll be putting the transition as far downstream as possible to help spool it up quicker. 
I don't want you guys thinking I'll be keeping the 2.5". Even still, a 2.5" exhaust can support over 300hp, I will be upgrading soon. Just not right now. Perhaps after I get it running.


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Make sure that your hotside i/c tube does not rub on your axle with the weight of the car on the suspension.
I made the mistake of fabbing my pipes with the car on the lift. so when I brought the car down,the suspension and the axle shifted and the axle was rubbing on the tube.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: staygold*


_Quote, originally posted by *:staygold:* »_Make sure that your hotside i/c tube does not rub on your axle with the weight of the car on the suspension.
I made the mistake of fabbing my pipes with the car on the lift. so when I brought the car down,the suspension and the axle shifted and the axle was rubbing on the tube.


Thank you for the heads up. I trial fitted it with a jack under the tire, but trying to compress ultra-stiff H&R coil overs is a mother. I guess trial and error and keeping it tight will be my only option.








I'm mostly concerned with the oil return line comming to close to the axle. I'm thinking of welding a -10 fitting on the pan and having a smooth 90* coming off it straight up to the turbo will suffice. 


_Modified by Weiss at 1:20 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

So it's my understanding that with most Ebay cast manifolds I cannot use my factory studs. I found the nuts and studs through C2 for about $60. I'm also concerned about which studs and nuts to use for the collector flange and the 4 bolt outlet on the 60-1. 
Can anyone point me in the direction of these studs that you have used?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Small update. Got some more parts in. 
The manifold...








And the Type-S BOV...








Also, I test fitted the manifold and it appears to work fine with the stock studs. I'm going to paint it with high temp black then bolt it on. 
Slowly getting there...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Looking Good Bryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Looking Good Bryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Tom. You're about the only one watching this...very, very slowly.


----------



## Vdubsdrummer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

actually ive been watching since you started, but never posted. love this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsdrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsdrummer* »_actually ive been watching since you started, but never posted. love this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.







I'm sorry for all the little posts. I'm piecing it together with each paycheck. Between the car payment and student loans it's a tad difficult. I wasn't expecting my student loans' grace period to end until May, but that came early because they found out I left.








I just hope others will be able to use this as a reference to build their own.


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_

I just hope others will be able to use this as a reference to build their own. 

I most certainly am







thanks to all


----------



## Vdubsdrummer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Yeah, im working on student loans myself http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I tried to do the vr budget build and ended up taking it off (unreliable







) Keep the build going....for my sake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsdrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsdrummer* »_Yeah, im working on student loans myself http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . I tried to do the vr budget build and ended up taking it off (unreliable







) Keep the build going....for my sake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll do it for you.







I'm not losing sight of it. I'm too lazy to put it back to stock, so onwards we go! 
It will pick up real fast around March. I promise guys.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (Weiss)*

what ebay i/c is that


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (jdubb531)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubb531* »_what ebay i/c is that

Not sure. I bought it off my buddy. It didn't fit though so I sold it to my dad.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (Weiss)*

haha nice...you had a problem with the piping or the core?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (jdubb531)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdubb531* »_haha nice...you had a problem with the piping or the core?
The actual intercooler sat low underneath my bumper. Plus the cover wouldn't even go on. I wont butcher up my bumper so I'm going to go with a 6 or 7" tall core instead.


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (Weiss)*

alright..looked like a nice set up too i fell you on the chopping up the bumper too


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Bryan. I'll have to check it out at superfly when it gets nice out.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PapioGXL* »_Looks good Bryan. I'll have to check it out at superfly when it gets nice out.

Oh definitely. Do you have the yellow or the green Corrado? I only remember seeing two up there. 
I'm shooting for late April, mid May depending on my job status.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Another small update. Got the exhaust manifold on and trial fitted one of my turbos I had laying around (not the one I'm using). 
The manifold (just test fitting)...








And here's the problem. It looks like the comp. housing may hit on the bigger turbo that I'll be using. This one is a .42 A/R comp. cover on a T03 Garrett...








A closer look...








Now, on my vacuum lines I'm concerned. The line going to the what I believe is the purge solenoid has a check valve going to it. Now, after the check valve I have tee'd off that line to go to the fuel tank. This vacuum line used to run from the tank line directly to the back of the manifold. Do I have it routed correctly???








And then just a pic of where it sits, in my back garage along with 2 turbo mini vans and a SRT8 Charger with nitrous.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Neither. I have the black one from school. I'm hoping to get mine done before April, because that's when I graduate and move back home.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PapioGXL* »_Neither. I have the black one from school. I'm hoping to get mine done before April, because that's when I graduate and move back home.

Ohhhh... OTC? Wow, I didn't think you were on the Vortex! How's it going up there??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Bryan, looks like you got just enough clearance, it should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Bryan, looks like you got just enough clearance, it should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My 60-1 did not fit when I clocked it up. What I ended up doing was beating in the rain tray with the curved side of a 30 mm socket and a hammer. It made a nice curve in the rain tray. Remember, your car will be jacked up on the ground so the engine will sit a bit lower then it does right now so make sure to accomodate for that.
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
My 60-1 did not fit when I clocked it up. What I ended up doing was beating in the rain tray with the curved side of a 30 mm socket and a hammer. It made a nice curve in the rain tray. Remember, your car will be jacked up on the ground so the engine will sit a bit lower then it does right now so make sure to accomodate for that.
Mike

Good advice! My car's on the ground right now... if you look real far back in the last pic you can see my car sitting back there... silver with 5 spokes.
Do you have any pics of your rain tray? I want mine to look "professional."


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

The intake manifold elbow is all done. Turned out real nice, I think. I also mocked up the upper intercooler pipe and ran my last half of the oil feed.
















I am worried about this part. My buddy couldn't get his welded in deep enough to finish it up. I might try and smooth it with some 75 grit or somethin'. 








And the upper pipe. Don't worry, I'm ditching the blue coupler. It's all I had laying around.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Like the transition, alot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

now that looks nice! I guess you don't have any issues closing the hood with the TB angled up. Following you closely here as I will be going through similar build.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Do you have any pics of your rain tray? I want mine to look "professional."









I'll grab one for you. You may be able to do a better job with the proper tools, but it worked out fine for me.
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Again, does anyone have any ideas for the propper vacuum line routing on a turbocharged OBD2 VR6?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Again, does anyone have any ideas for the propper vacuum line routing on a turbocharged OBD2 VR6?

What do you mean by proper? If you deleted the SAI and the Kombi valve, then the vacuum routing is easy. I can walk you through it from there.
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
What do you mean by proper? If you deleted the SAI and the Kombi valve, then the vacuum routing is easy. I can walk you through it from there.
Mike

Yup, SAI and both related solenoids are gone. I just left the wires unplugged per C2. So all I have are, Evap solenoid, 1 strange Evap line going to gas tank, then these I know... BOV, WG, FPR, Boost gauge, and brake booster.
So basically I guess just that two fuel related vacuum sources I'm confused about. Refer to above Paint Shop edited photo for my question. 
Thanks!


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
So basically I guess just that two fuel related vacuum sources I'm confused about. Refer to above Paint Shop edited photo for my question. 
Thanks!

That routing looks correct to me; it is the same way I have it set up.
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
That routing looks correct to me; it is the same way I have it set up.
Mike

Good deal! Thank you sir!


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

a simple tip that was given to me to prevent future problems. put some rubber tubing over your braided oil line where it touches any wires or hoses. your braided lines can cut through them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_a simple tip that was given to me to prevent future problems. put some rubber tubing over your braided oil line where it touches any wires or hoses. your braided lines can cut through them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

definitely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Bryan - Make a buildup thread for the Van, Hurtin' Egos at its best


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Bryan - Make a buildup thread for the Van, Hurtin' Egos at its best









Haha, ok. What thread should I put it in?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Not much happening still guys. Dropped the pan (that was fun), the fitting is being welded sometime this week... ordered my missing couplers, dual gauge column pod, T4 4 bolt discharge flange, and my Summit Racing fuel injectors (which btw fit perfectly!).
This should start picking up real fast within the next 2 weeks... I'll keep posting.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Nice, now go beat up on some more Vettes and Evos with the 1990 Dodge Caravan!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Nice, now go beat up on some more Vettes and Evos with the 1990 Dodge Caravan!









HAHA! We think the company who burned our software forgot the 3 bar capability.


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_ 

What gasket do you use between the throttle body and the manifold?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_
What gasket do you use between the throttle body and the manifold?









I'm making my own gaskets from composite material for the Mk3 and Mk4 flanges.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Gettin' work done today!








Heat coated the manifold...








-10 fitting welded to the pan...
















The damn elbow didn't fit so now I have to run it under the axle.























Also finished the elbow with my home made gaskets.








-Bryan


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIALLY -- my official VRT DIY thread (Weiss)*

Locked at request of OP.


----------

